# Ginobili Hopes to Sign Deal With Spurs



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "I would love to stay in San Antonio, that would be ideal," Ginobili said Tuesday. "The only thing that might woo me away is a considerably higher offer or a longer contract."
> 
> The Spurs have suggested they will match any reasonable offer. Since Ginobili is currently under contract with San Antonio, the team has the option of offering him a deal up to seven years.
> 
> ...


http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...p_on_sp_bk_ne/bkn_spurs_ginobili&sid=95747870


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I like the part about him completing the deal in the next couple of days, because it will give us a better outlook on our offseason.



If he does re-sign, hopefully it's for a reasonable price. When I say reasonable, I'm also including an extra million or so since he's been such a good player and good guy.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Manu is worth Max


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm glad Manu wants to stay, and I'm glad that the Spurs will only match reasonable offers. They should work something out and I expect him back next season.


----------



## Timduncan (Jun 30, 2004)

How much you guys thinks he is worth 8 mil a year 7 mil a year 10 mil a year?

Not more than 10.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Timduncan</b>!
> How much you guys thinks he is worth 8 mil a year 7 mil a year 10 mil a year?
> 
> Not more than 10.


7 mil a year.

Ginobili is good, but he doesn´t make 15ppg, so I don´t think that he is worth something like that 10 mil a year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Timduncan</b>!
> How much you guys thinks he is worth 8 mil a year 7 mil a year 10 mil a year?
> 
> Not more than 10.




I think he's worth 6-7 mill a year, but it wouldn't surprise me if he got 8-9 mill per year. Hopefully not 9 million per season, because we're looking at another questionable 40-50 million dished out over the last three offseasons (Rose, Rasho, and....Manu?)


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77570

:yes:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think he is worth 6-7 million. I would maybe match an 8 million dollar offer, but at 9 a year that is too expensive. He is a great role player to have but he is 26 and probably won't get loads better than he already is. I love Manu to death, but i wouldn't spend more than 8 mil a year on him, and thats pushen it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Manu is worth Max


Nope. Hes not.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

manu will sign with the spurs. no questions asked.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

lets hope the jazz or nuggz dont give him a 8 or 9 million offer b/c i would really cringe if we had to pay 8 mil for him. 9 mil i wouldnt even match the offer. 7 mil is ideal


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> lets hope the jazz or nuggz dont give him a 8 or 9 million offer b/c i would really cringe if we had to pay 8 mil for him. 9 mil i wouldnt even match the offer. 7 mil is ideal



Well, I'd have to say I'd agree with that to a certain extent. I definitley don't think he's worth 8-9 mill a year, but I don't want to end up with some bum as his replacement. I think we have a realistic shot at Stephen, but the others are very questionable at this point. Besides, I will smash my head into the wall if I see Hedo and Bowen as starters next year, so if we let Manu go, we better get someone to replace him. 



Manu is suppose to make a decision in the next couple of days, so we'll know a little more about our roster in the next couple of days as well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. Hes not.



Couldn't have said it any better.:laugh:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would bash my head in if we paid 9 million for Manu, knowing we might be able to get Kobe for just 4 million more. SJax seems more and more like a lock to come to us for around the MLE as each day passes and I'm sure we could find a nice replacement for Manu at 8 million. But in all likelyhood he will be back for 7 mil.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

If he doesn't sign you guys are up **** creek.

If you think Jackson is gonna take his position, watch him dribble and pass.


To the spurs, he's worth 9 mil easy.






No masked cursing please - *Koko*


----------

